# infection of submandibular space



## ggparker14 (Nov 25, 2011)

Need others opinions for diagnosis of infection of submandibular space.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 27, 2011)

From what I could find, try using 528.9. This is for an infection within the submaxillary region which is a part of the submandibular space. I couldn't find one for the sublingual region.

Here's a picture of the area so you can see what I was looking at to get this code....


----------



## ggparker14 (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for your help


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 30, 2011)

We have used 682.0 and added the type of infection it is if you have that info.


----------

